# 08 thru 16 Super Duty Western mount. FREE......



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pick up in Chicagoland.

Mount 31269 fits gas or diesel 08 thru 10. Mount 31269-1 fits all 08 thru 16. Mine is a 31269. It will fit all by loosening one small cooler and tucking it behind it. It's in relatively good shape, I apply undercoating to it every year . I'll post pictures of it tomorrow. I've had it on my last six trucks, all diesels.

300 and I'll throw in the headlight harness. I'll also have some more stuff to post tomorrow. 

Think snow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Free what?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

what color is et?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Did you hook the chain you used to pull the skid out to it.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Free what?





1olddogtwo said:


> Pick up in Chicagoland





SnoFarmer said:


> what color is et?


Byers choice..... free paint added at no additional charge



BUFF said:


> Did you hook the chain you used to pull the skid out to it.....


Yes I did it had to be tested, another freebie.

This deal is getting better and better


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Has it ever seen southern mud?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Has it ever pushed a plow at 50mph?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has it ever seen southern mud?


Louisiana's finest salt free gumbo....it was..... also been thru the desert Southwest thru the notheast...... collectively since 08, it has a half million miles of testing and is ready for release to the General Public

This fine hunk of metal available for purchase for a mere $300.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> Has it ever pushed a plow at 50mph?


Yes, yes sir it has, speeds were approaching 60 per GPS. 
It was all a part of the beta testing


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, if you're interested in buying this then, by all means, keep asking questions. if not (which I gather the few in this thread aren't) then no need to clutter the thread.

thanks,
Mike


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sounds nice,
the mount is free tho, right?

is delivery available?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, if you're interested in buying this then, by all means, keep asking questions. if not (which I gather the few in this thread aren't) then no need to clutter the thread.
> 
> thanks,
> Mike


Michael, I appreciate the look out and the free bump to the top......but, these questions are all vaild and I don't have a issue.

I like to believe knowledge is power and wouldn't want a buyer to forget to ask a question....buyers remorse sucks.

All the Q&A have been on topic, and to the point. It is a one of a kind replica of the original mount that Western products/SD created back last decade ago, 07 to be precise.

I do thank you for your concern, I just trying to utilize the Used Equipment forum within the rules/Bi-laws and regulations ( http://www.plowsite.com/help/terms )to relieve this well sort after chunk of melted down piece of earth.



SnoFarmer said:


> sounds nice,
> the mount is free tho, right?
> 
> is delivery available?


Yes, the mount is free with the purchase off a light harness.

Delivery from my possession to the buyers vehicle is free once 3 Benjamin's have been place in my pocket.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Delivery from my possession to the buyers vehicle is free once 3 Benjamin's have been place in my pocket.


FunnyThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ef nobody wants et for free then put a $50.00 price on et and let them talk ewe down........ everyone like to haggle and kind of hard to do when sumting is free.....


----------

